# John Deere 175 Help



## Mowerdoctor47 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a John Deere Rider with a 15HP Kawasaki engine(does not have the electric fuel shut off solonoid on bottom of carb). Here is my problem,The mower was stored with fuel over a year, the carb was gummed up pretty bad, vaccum fuel pump diaphargam were like paper, not pliable like runner should be. I replaced with a new carb, and with a 2-3 psi electric fuel pump. Here is my problem. You can start the engine right up,runs great. Drive up and down the street with no problems. After you engage blades via electric PTO the engine will run appox 30-35 seconds and die,just like you turned the switch off. Checked carb bowel, plenty of fuel,also hooked a inline spark tester so I could watch the ignition spark to see what it does when the shut down starts. It has spark until it dies completly. It almost acts if a circut breaker or something shuts down, but it will start right back up. I do hear a slight noise coming from the PTO like a bearing may be going bad, and after 1-2 minutes of minutes run time the PTO clutch is very hot to the touch. Does anyone have any suggestion as to what may be the answer. I would appriciate anything you guys could suggest. Thank You


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Any chance the electric PTO is shorting and robbing the ignition of voltage?


----------



## Mowerdoctor47 (Jul 19, 2010)

*John deere 175*

That may be a possibility, thanks , I appreciate your time, :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you may have a safety interlock issue, possibly one of the relays not working properly. You could possibly have a bearing failing in the clutch, but I will say those clutches get pretty darn hot when used. 

Since the carburetor does not have an after fire solenoid and the ignition system is independent of the battery and charging system, the clutch could not draw enough power to cause the engine to shut down like that. It's something else.


----------

